# Ionizer transistor



## chongmagic (Dec 28, 2019)

I built one of these for fun and used a 2n2907a metal cap transistor. I cant seem to get a good sound out of it and oscillation seems useless. Am I missing something?


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 29, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I built one of these for fun and used a 2n2907a metal cap transistor. I cant seem to get a good sound out of it and oscillation seems useless. Am I missing something?



Does it work as it should? I find like most devi ever pedals this one is mostly useless but the low parts count make it a nice build. 

If it's not working right check the orientation of the 2n2907, I know I had to rotate mine on the ionizer2 I built until it was a go.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 29, 2019)

Yeah I flipped it around both ways just in case and honestly it sounds like crap either way. I don't get the hype on these.


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 29, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Yeah I flipped it around both ways just in case and honestly it sounds like crap either way. I don't get the hype on these.



I sold my build to a bass player, but that was Hyperion 2 which has a pot for the oscillations so I guess he got some use out of it. I plugged it in for about 45 seconds before relegating it to a shelf.

They're easy to make I suppose, they're nice starter projects as they're easy to troubleshoot and get your feet wet. They do, however, sound terrible.


----------



## Betty Wont (Dec 30, 2019)

Something must not be right there. Did you get your metal can 2n2907 from tayda? I got some from them once that were WAY off spec. The hyperion doesn't have a bad sound in it. It is a pretty decent fuzz without much adjustability. I don't know anything about the oscillating version, but I can't see that being useful.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

Torgoslayer said:


> Something must not be right there. Did you get your metal can 2n2907 from tayda? I got some from them once that were WAY off spec. The hyperion doesn't have a bad sound in it. It is a pretty decent fuzz without much adjustability. I don't know anything about the oscillating version, but I can't see that being useful.



I got the 2n2907 from Pedalhacker Electronics and measured it with my Peak before I installed it. I do get a fuzz tone and it is ok, the oscillation "works" I just don't see much point in it. I also subbed in a PN2907A and it sounded the same. So I guess it is just not for me.


----------



## NickDanger (Apr 2, 2020)

I just built an Ionizer and I’m loving it, but it IS nasty. Roll the pre-gain/fuzz knob down low and also roll back your guitar volume for some cool gated dying battery sounds. Right around noon on the pre-gain knob, neck pickup, I got some awesome octave stuff happening. I still need to play with it more, was hoping to get some more crushing doomy sounds out of it, but when cranked, the high mids are so intense!

Haven’t tried the ionizer 2 with the oscillation knob, doesn’t seem like that’d be for me, either, but I might try stacking this with a TS or something and see what happens


----------

